# Car trouble



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Peanut is having trouble in the car in the form of vomiting and weeing. We do not have her in a crate in the car which would help with the weeing I think, but car sickness is the main problem.

We have tried the tablets and they work when we have time to give them and let them work but when we have to take her to day care due to work, she vomits and the journey is only about 1 mile.

Any ideas about how to stop this or is it something that stops with age?

Thanks in advance,

Graham


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Graham

One of my girlz gets motion sickness in the car, or truck for that matter. She even gets sick in the crate. The solution we accidently discovered for her was to make a sling bed behind the seats so that she was positioned parallel to the back of the seats. This keeps the fore and aft forces are at minimum and the shape of the bed, hammock like, stops her from moving around. In the truck I use one of their dog beds behind the seats, Toyota Tacoma, and she's sort of rolled up like a hot dog in a bun. Our car is a Mini Cooper, and there is a dog sling bed/seat protector that is made for it.

She may grow out of it, hopefully, but it's an hassle to deal with until she does.


----------



## 3RedDogs (Nov 19, 2009)

WE had the same with Haggis, He has all ways been Very Active in the car at the best of times ( he barks at the traffic as it approuchs) we found, again really by accident, that putting a cover/blanket/sheet over the cage, not only stoppeed 90% of the barking, but cured his vomiting as well. 
Although if your from hotter climbs then wet and cold Scotland, i fear this, in turn could cause problems with overheating.
Just a thought though.
Regards
The Red'uns


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I've not experienced this with any of my dogs but have one suggestions. 

At one point Catan was on some meds that upset his stomach. Everytime he had the meds with his dinner he'd start trying to throw up. The advice from the vet was to give him a few spoonfuls of plain yogurt (with pro-biotics) before he had the meds. It worked like charm. Not to mention he now absolutely loves yogurt and no one can have any peace trying to eat it around him.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter has a problem with car sickness as well. When he was 5 months old in July we were getting ready to hit the road in our motor home and were concerned that he would be sick all the time. Our vet gave us meclizine (generic Dramamine). It's true, Graham, that you have to give them 30 minutes before going on the road so it's not always the solution. Part of the problem with a small pup is feeling the motion without seeing any movement around them. If there is some way you could elevate your dog so they can see out the window it will help. 

Dexter still has episodes but only when there is a lot of stop and go motions and turns. As long as we ride expressways he doesn't have a problem. He is growing out of it.


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

Vin had this problem when he was little! he would drool really badly from his mouth and nose and then after about 15 mins would be sick! he would shake and not get in the car!!

i live a 3 minute walk to the common we walk in, but we drive about 5 minutes up the road to the middle of the common so all times in the car end in fun and not ever enough time to actually be sick!! he can now happily go 30mins with no problems!


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

thanks for the help folks, will be getting a cage for the car asap I think and will continue with the pills till she hopefully grows out of it. Once she is settled she seems ok, it's when she is looking around and the car is moving that she tends to vomit!!

Anyway, onwards with cleaning cloths !!!

Graham


----------

